# Blue Bell had bucks!!!



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well after rubbing and rubbing to get her dialated enough we had 2 buckling. Blue is 3/4 Boer and I got her already bred to a dappled Boer but those Nubian genes are strong!!!
Sorry my phone won't upload pics so sending you to fb ......(your more then welcome to like while there lol)

https://m.facebook.com/andersonboergoat?v=timeline&_rdr


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute  Does she always need assist?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is her third kidding I know of but first with me so I don't really know. I'm thinking maybe since she is such a doll and easy to handle (my 6 year old son held while I pulled kids). But I'm going to breed her next time to my buck that throws small kids and give another chance.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hee hee, stole your picture


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Jill!!!! Awesome as always ...... I think the kids have dropped my phone one to many times it has a mind of its own lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

great JOB & CONGRATS!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations! He's awful cute! I just love frosted ears. :grin:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I do too! But just having them will bring me less at the sale. But the two boy are the same to a t.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You're kidding! Why? Because it gives away they are part dairy?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> You're kidding! Why? Because it gives away they are part dairy?


That's the only thing I can figure. They also hate a long neck I'm guessing for the same reason but I'll get $10-20 less with those ears.....but they are still dang cute. 
Talked to the lady I got her from and she had no issues kidding with her and she was bred to a paint buck last time and still had twin bucks that looked like that.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I sure wish you lived closer to me...I'd take a couple of your goats off your hands. AND...a buckling too!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, I've never seen frosted ears on anything but a Nubian. CLA doesn't like dairy breeds or dairy crosses very much either.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Me too Carmen....mainly so I have a goat friend that doesn't screw me 
Mom is 1/4 Nubian so that's where the frost comes from. She looks very Nubian and her color is that blue color like pigmys have and her twin sister looks like full Boer and solid black. The sister was bred to the dapple buck and had awesome black dapples and I have dairy kids lol. My son picked her (over the sister) so he is just over the mood with 'his' kids lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

How old is your son?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He's six


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, that is such a cute age! I'll bet he is over the moon! :laugh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It really is except he is learning boys don't stay  its funny though because he is the mushy one and my four year old daughter soooo is not. When boys are born shell tell me that its going to be sold and he tries to figure out a way for it to stay lol.
But Blue and kids are doing good today she's a good mom and chases the chickens out of the pen so I'm happy with her


----------

